# Niky at Sudwalla -- I have heard from her



## pal (Jul 21, 2006)

And she is really great about replying.  I have to remember they are not as "instant" as we are here in the US...so patience is something I am learning.  I think she is very professional and happy to do business with her.


----------



## ELE (Jul 22, 2006)

Niky usually responds within a day or so.  She is very efficient. Is your need something that Ron could help?  If so, try emailing him.  Ron usually knows what is going on at Sudwala.


----------

